# Back to the drawing board.....



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Some of you may have seen my thread about trying EVO......well while my boy really likes the taste of it, it isn't agreeing with his system (semi-loose stools) - and he's generally got a cast iron stomach! 

So I took the bag I had back to the store to exchange it - I was gonna try NV Instinct but the person at the store talked me out of it and gave me a free 3lb bag of Holistic Blend to try and some other samples. 

She said you don't want to feed lamb/beef in the summer because it makes dogs hotter? She said to feed duck, pork, or fish in the summer time....anyone heard of this?

I also bought a 25lb bag of the Holistic Blend since the store is 45min away, but if he doesn't like it I can take the unused portion back and get something different - I love that about this store!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I am on a yahoo group where they are big into "hot" and "cold" foods and seasonal foods and yes alot of them feed according to the seasons.

Honestly, it makes no sense to me. My dogs are eating beef just fine, and they are not any hotter than any other dog.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

It seemed a bit stange to me, but she wanted to give me some free dog food, so I figured I'd humor her!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

A question: you had him on Evo and then Instinct; they're both grainfree. Now he's on Holistic Select? Do they make a grainfree now?
In regards to hot & cold foods, I heard about that first with a friend who has a sheltie with DM. He had to be on a cool food, if I remember correctly


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

it has to do with yin and yan. Warming and cooling foods. I believe the cooling foods are generally considered better. They're supposed to keep down inflation and the sort I think. 

hot and cooling foods for pets, yin and yan in dogs, traditional chinese medicine for pets, damp heat in dogs, treating phlegm symptoms in pets, using food to balance yin and yan, allergy remedy for dogs

That link has a lot about it on it


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

InkedMarie said:


> A question: you had him on Evo and then Instinct; they're both grainfree. Now he's on Holistic Select? Do they make a grainfree now?
> In regards to hot & cold foods, I heard about that first with a friend who has a sheltie with DM. He had to be on a cool food, if I remember correctly


I had him on Acana Grasslands, which he did ok on, and we tried EVO Red Meat - but that didn't seem to sit well with him. 

I haven't had him on Instinct, that is what I wanted to try next, but the lady at the pet food store recommended Holistic Blend (it isn't Holistic Select). 

He is on their grain free formula and also made in Canada I believe. Welcome to Holistic Blend - Holistic Blend


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

EVO is extremely calorically dense at 537 kcal/cup. Even slightly overfeeding could likely cause soft stools.

As far as "hot" or "cool" meat proteins for dogs, I know beef is not recommended for humans with inflammation problems; so maybe there is a similar parallel with dogs.

I haven't heard of the Holistic Blend, but it looks decent on paper. Another kibble suggestion which has protein % more similar to Acana is Earthborn. I just finished a large bag of the Earthborn Coastal Catch with my dogs and have been very please.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

DDBsR4Me said:


> I had him on Acana Grasslands, which he did ok on, and we tried EVO Red Meat - but that didn't seem to sit well with him.
> 
> I haven't had him on Instinct, that is what I wanted to try next, but the lady at the pet food store recommended Holistic Blend (it isn't Holistic Select).
> 
> He is on their grain free formula and also made in Canada I believe. Welcome to Holistic Blend - Holistic Blend


Oops, sorry, saw the Holistic and automatically thought Holistic Select. So confusing when dog foods have similar names!


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

PDXdogmom said:


> EVO is extremely calorically dense at 537 kcal/cup. Even slightly overfeeding could likely cause soft stools.
> 
> As far as "hot" or "cool" meat proteins for dogs, I know beef is not recommended for humans with inflammation problems; so maybe there is a similar parallel with dogs.
> 
> I haven't heard of the Holistic Blend, but it looks decent on paper. Another kibble suggestion which has protein % more similar to Acana is Earthborn. I just finished a large bag of the Earthborn Coastal Catch with my dogs and have been very please.


You are so right about the EVO. It is very rich/calorie dense. Even a little too much of it will show.

I haven't heard of "hot" vs "cool" proteins. I just know that Zio can't tolerate beef, but any other protein is fine for him.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

InkedMarie said:


> Oops, sorry, saw the Holistic and automatically thought Holistic Select. So confusing when dog foods have similar names!


No problem!

I'd never heard of it before, but since the store only sells "the good stuff" and the clerk recommended it, I figured I'd try it.


----------



## Breathing Borla (Apr 30, 2010)

probably just needed to cut back a bit on the EVO. Like others have said, even a little bit too much will give them the runs or softies. That food is very dense so they don't need that much

Roxy is a 60lb weim and only gets 3/4-1 cup twice a day


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Maybe I was just feeding him too much. 

I was really hoping he would do well on it, it seems like it has good ingredients. 

Maybe I'll give it a try again sometime down the road.


----------

